# Cork Knights of Screams5 -Haunted Attraction- Plant City,FL



## chipwdw (Oct 2, 2009)

THE KNIGHTMARE RETURNS !!! Cork Knights of Screams 5 is back, in a new location with all new knightmares. Our new location in the Planteen Rec Center in Plant City, FL. Located at 301 N. Dort St. Plant City,FL 33563 - near Alexander St. & Baker St. 1 mile south of I-4 Exit 21 Alexnader St. (We would like to thank 'Dinosaur World' for letting us you their theme park the past 4 years.) We have reduced the ticket prices this year! General Admission is $7, Children 12 & under $3. We are open OCT. 23-24, 26-31. Gates open at 7pm until around 11pm. Visit our website... www.corkknightsofscreams.org or visit the City of Plant City (FL) Parks & Recreation web site for directions or more info.


----------



## chipwdw (Oct 2, 2009)

this is a must see event.... check out the article in the Plant City Courier (Tampa Tribune).
http://plantcity2.tbo.com/content/2009/oct/28/pc-going-full-scream-ahead/


----------

